# Vert screen ideas needed



## firsttimeARE (Jul 13, 2017)

Was thinking of a pvc L shape screen with the horizontal piece mounting to mybucket lids and the vertical part holding screen.

Similar to my diy screen in my signature except vertical and 1" pvc for rigidity

Anyone have alternative screen ideas for dwc buckets?


----------



## gr865 (Jul 13, 2017)

From my post Gr's winter 2016 vert grow

.Hello everyone, after a mainly failed attempt at vertical on the last grow, I am here to give it another shot. Hopefully I have learned from some of my mistakes and this grow will be a success. 

Made a few changes in setup.

Still running in the 4x4x6.5 Gorilla Grow Tent Lite.

Changed the size of the screens, 40"x21" and the overall height of the screen and stand is 54". 


The distance from the light can vary depending of the direction the screen are placed, this direction allows me to get as close as 14" to the light with a max distance of 20".


While if it is turned around the distance would be 17" and a max of 23"


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jul 13, 2017)

Is that 3/4" pvc or 1" looks like it says 3/4" in one of the pictures


----------



## gr865 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes, it is 3/4".
Not an artist but at the tee's where the legs join the screen are the only points that are not glued. The legs are glued to the tee, the center piece of pvc is glued, but the piece leading to the elbows are not glued to the tee. They are glued at the elbows. 

This allows me to pivot the screens as needed to move into or away from the lamps.
 

Right now my screens are slanted back as the upper branches are beginning to lean into the lamp. 
Taken a few min ago.
 

This has worked very well for me.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2017)

A lower effort idea would be to use semi rigid fencing panels zip tied to stakes, which are shoved down into 5 gallon buckets of substrate.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A lower effort idea would be to use semi rigid fencing panels zip tied to stakes, which are shoved down into 5 gallon buckets of substrate.


Having trouble visualizing that, drawing please.
I am about to rescreen my panels and looking for something other than the orange plastic fencing.
GR


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 8, 2017)

https://www.sure-green.com/products/welded-wire-mesh/welded-wire-mesh-panels.php?product=416&utm_source=adrac&utm_medium=shopping&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7K2Yhu-V1gIVzpztCh1fiAciEAQYAiABEgJFnvD_BwE

https://www.ultimate-one.co.uk/welded-wire-mesh-122m4ft-30m-roll-2x2-mesh-16-swg-16mm-p-644?utm_campaign=google&utm_medium=product_search&utm_source=google&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7K2Yhu-V1gIVzpztCh1fiAciEAQYBCABEgK99vD_BwE


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Having trouble visualizing that, drawing please.
> I am about to rescreen my panels and looking for something other than the orange plastic fencing.
> GR


Fill 5 gallon bucket with dirt. Take two 4' 1x4" stakes and drive them both into the dirt at one edge turn did them apart a lil, so they look like TV antenna ears. Use zip ties, soft ties or wire to attach a rigid panel of wire screen to the stakes. Done. It would work best with a panel 4' tall or less from the top of the bucket.


----------



## lee1000 (Apr 15, 2018)

Wooden pallet on the floor. You could screw 2 wooden posts to the pallet vertical and staple some chicken mesh to the posts. DWC bucket on the pallet in front of the mesh and you're good to go.


----------



## zep_lover (May 1, 2018)

i made mine out of wood.much less money.base is 2 foot long by 1 foot wide.i used 1x2 boards for side frames and cross members.i have used 2x4's also.i made mine 2 1/2 foot wide by 6 foot tall.
the bottom of screen is around 22 inches off the floor.


----------



## AllanVaught (Jun 23, 2018)

That's nice!


----------

